# South Ridge Apartments



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

We are nearly there only 5 weeks to go!

We are currently looking at the South Ridge Towers to be our home when we arrive next month. I just wanted to know which tower was the better one 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 or 6 (if they are different). If anyone has any comments I will listen. I have tries emailing a few different real estate agents with my questions but I have had no response. 

I already know that it is a construction site, but it is in our budget range and close to hubby's work, so I am thinking I'll just put up with the noise.

Kelly-Anne


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Towers 3 and 4 are the ones with the gyms, other than that they all look pretty much the same to me. I'd let the view/layout of the apartment govern your selection of where to live.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

*South Ridge*

I have found EMAAR website for South Ridge very helpful for information about these towers (including floorplans):

South Ridge

Unfortunately I no longer seem to able to download those floorplans (but perhaps you will be able to). I believe the apartment layouts in all the blocks must be very similar, if not identical. It is correct that the shared facilities are mostly in towers 3 and 4, but residents of all towers have access. The six towers are divided into two groups of three (with swimming pool between each three), so residents of eg. towers 1, 2 & 3 would tend to use the facilities in tower 3; but they also have access to tower 4 should the need arise.

It is a construction site, but the noise is probably quieter, the higher up you are.

When do you relocate?


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Sorry, please ignore question in last post! You did say at the outset, five weeks!


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

In terms of construction noise, I'm living on the sixth floor directly facing the construction site and I can't really hear anything from the outside with all the windows closed. It's the current lack of curtains that is more of an annoyance!


----------



## gliderman (Sep 3, 2008)

Can anyone recommend competent, reputable and reliable agents who specialise in the South Ridge Apartments for rental? Thanks.


----------



## tiffclark1 (Sep 5, 2008)

gliderman said:


> Can anyone recommend competent, reputable and reliable agents who specialise in the South Ridge Apartments for rental? Thanks.


did you find any agents? I just moved to Dubai and like the south ridge apartments also, but can't really find very much help right now. i know its ramadan but you would think with this many expats, there would be other that are working


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I went through the Betterhomes office in the Al-Murooj complex. They were helpful and they took me around to view quite a few of the South Ridge apartments in the various towers. I'd just pop in and ask to speak with a consultant. 

It looks like most of the apartments in the towers are unoccupied - however, this being Dubai, that isn't the best judge as to how many are actually available for rent!


----------



## tiffclark1 (Sep 5, 2008)

grasshopper said:


> I went through the Betterhomes office in the Al-Murooj complex. They were helpful and they took me around to view quite a few of the South Ridge apartments in the various towers. I'd just pop in and ask to speak with a consultant.
> 
> It looks like most of the apartments in the towers are unoccupied - however, this being Dubai, that isn't the best judge as to how many are actually available for rent!


Did you say that you live there? Do you like the area? I like that there doesn't seem to be as much construction as JLT where I have also been looking. Everything is all the sudden more expensive in the last couple of weeks. If you hear of anything available let me kinow..i've also been in touch with better homes, but they haven't called me back. I'm not sure if its because of ramadan?


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes I do live there and am loving it. I chose to live here as I was going to be working in the same area and opted for the easier commute. There is a fair bit of construction around, but it doesn't really bother me too much. I think you'll have a lot less construction noise if you can get an apartment facing towards the Burj Dubai. 

I walked into the Betterhomes offices and just asked to speak to someone. I was staying at the Al-Murooj at the time so that was pretty convenient. This was back in July, I guess Ramadan would make things more difficult. A friend of mine is also using Cluttons. I would just contact as many agents as you can.


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Btw - the Spinneys just opened today at the bottom of Tower 3 of South Ridge! Quite please about that I must say!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone know what the going rate is for a 3 bed in the ridges?

browsing property online is painful!


----------

